# My first stingray stick



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2018)

picked up a 66 stingray this morning , have a few things to swap to get it back to where it needs to be .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 12, 2018)

Only thing that can make it any better is if it was at my house!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 12, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> View attachment 805785



Ron, Very nice find,And a very RARE color! Congrats.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2018)

Thanks very lucky to find it so close to me


----------



## Intense One (Jun 15, 2018)

Man, that's badass!  Love the violets!  Ride on


----------

